# NEED HELP Identifying old Gravely



## knightofni79 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi I am need of some help, I have an old Gravely with the numbers H17976 and W947 , It is belt driven and has a distributer instead of a Magneto. Any Ideas? Thanks


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

My idea is that is a home-made add on to that Gravely. I have been around Gravely's for 59 years, and never seen anything like it. It looks quite clever. As far as the numbers, there is nothing like that on the serial # list. I hope you find someone who knows something about this set-up.


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

I wanted to add that there should be a serial # on the forward casting. The forward casting is what is under the battery tray. Serial # should be on left side standing behind the tractor. It looks like it has a super convertible hood, and since there is no serial on the top of the gas tank, I am assuming it is on the forward casting, making it the years between 1967 - 1975.


----------



## george_lehr (Oct 13, 2010)

Knightofni79,

I'm new to the forum and just read this thread. I'm pretty sure that the engine on your tractor is from a Westchester, which was Gravely's first attempt at a four wheeled tractor. The Westchester was only produced for one year (1964). It was a real flop. However, the engine was quite something. It used the Model L lower end, with different camshafts to work with overhead valves. The jug and head were designed/made by Onan. The engine was said to produce about twice the horsepower of the 6.6 hp engine it was developed from. It also had the double belt starter/generator that your tractor has. That's a very unusual piece and if the engine runs well, it's probably worth a lot more than a standard Model L.

George


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

The H tells you that it is a 1964 model and the W947 tells you that it is a Westchester engine. Someone took the effort to change the Westy into a 2-wheeler. There looks to still be the Swiftamatic parts not hooked up on the right side.


----------

